# What age does a dogs head ‘split’



## Michael Edwards (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m wondering when (if it does) my dogs head will split. She’s 8 months and from what I’ve read it should be beginning around now. Is it possible the mix of breeds she is her head won’t get wider? Was told she’s presa canario x staff but not 100% sure.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I'm not sure what you mean by her head splitting, sounds painful! 

At 8 months, I would not expect her head shape to change at all. She looks boxer-y in some of those shots. 
But no, her head won't get wider. Why do you ask?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The head 'split' is just a myth. Like locking jaws. 

Heads widen with maturity regardless of breed, then a lot is simply down to genetics and muscle mass.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Don’t take me for granted on this but I’m pretty sure I read somewhere that it’s only certain pure bred blood lines that get a really wide head. 

what I do find pretty cool is when they are chewing something you can see the muscle on top their heads tensing lol


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

The boxers started out with peanut heads and it got bigger not sure when.

Baby Loki & then big head.


----------



## Michael Edwards (Mar 26, 2020)

O2.0 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by her head splitting, sounds painful!
> 
> At 8 months, I would not expect her head shape to change at all. She looks boxer-y in some of those shots.
> But no, her head won't get wider. Why do you ask?


She walks much better with a collar on. At my side and also she seems to be able to run better when she's just got her collar but the only problem is no matter the collar whenever she really wants to get to another dog she can slip out of her collar. My fault for poor training but If her head got wider it would be less of a problem until I can teach her better.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Michael Edwards said:


> She walks much better with a collar on. At my side and also she seems to be able to run better when she's just got her collar but the only problem is no matter the collar whenever she really wants to get to another dog she can slip out of her collar. My fault for poor training but If her head got wider it would be less of a problem until I can teach her better.


What harnesses have you tried ? Loki is very good at slipping out of things he has a perfect fit harness which is comfy for him. If she slips her collar by a road the end result could be terrible.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2020)

Try a martingale/semi-slip/sighthound collar.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Michael Edwards said:


> She walks much better with a collar on. At my side and also she seems to be able to run better when she's just got her collar but the only problem is no matter the collar whenever she really wants to get to another dog she can slip out of her collar. My fault for poor training but If her head got wider it would be less of a problem until I can teach her better.


Hate to break it to you, but wider head won't necessarily make it harder for her to slip her collar. 
Have you considered a martingale collar? 
Or double up with a collar and harness with a clip attaching them so that if she slips out of the collar she's still attached to the harness. And beware the oppositional reflex. If she pulls backwards to get out of her collar, follow her backwards. The more you pull the more she will pull. Give her line and she won't have anything to pull against.

Honestly it sounds like you could use some training help. Have you considered hiring a trainer?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/will-my-dogs-head-crack.114786/


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Agree about the Martingale (half check) collar. That’s one with a chain section that tightens if the dog pulls on it. Properly adjusted to size will only become smaller if pulled.
I had put one on my dog when I first had him as he freaked out/ pulled back at things I wasn’t able to predict, and the collar couldn’t slip over his head.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Linda Weasel said:


> Agree about the Martingale (half check) collar. That's one with a chain section that tightens if the dog pulls on it. Properly adjusted to size will only become smaller if pulled.
> I had put one on my dog when I first had him as he freaked out/ pulled back at things I wasn't able to predict, and the collar couldn't slip over his head.


I had Half Check collars for Amber and Dillon mainly because normal collars damaged their long hair, I had it just tight enough that when they pulled and it closed up but I could still easily get two fingers under it and it didn't choke them or pull their head out.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Never heard about dogs heads splitting. What a very scary idea , think the dog would be dead. Tighten your collar up or use a harness. I have never had a dog slip out of its collar. When I worked in kennels and then had my own kennels it was automatic to tighten a collar before taking the dog from the owner and never had one manage to slip one. A half check might be easier for you so long as you adjust it properly. Very often an entire dog develops a wider head than one that is castrated earlier but dont know if that is across the board for just from observation.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a similar collar issue with my dog. He doesnt back out, but his neck is thicker than his head, so could do easily.

I use one of these: https://www.k9sport.co.uk/product-page/zero-dc-blizzard-collar

I dont like the chain half checks personally.


----------



## Michael Edwards (Mar 26, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> What harnesses have you tried ? Loki is very good at slipping out of things he has a perfect fit harness which is comfy for him. If she slips her collar by a road the end result could be terrible.


She has a no pull harness from pets at home but I rarely use the front clip anymore. It's not that it seems uncomfortable it's just that when she chases a ball with the harness on she seems to run sort of lopsided. With just the harness she can run full speed and can tuck her legs under her body properly whereas with the harness she doesn't do this.


----------



## Michael Edwards (Mar 26, 2020)

O2.0 said:


> Hate to break it to you, but wider head won't necessarily make it harder for her to slip her collar.
> Have you considered a martingale collar?
> Or double up with a collar and harness with a clip attaching them so that if she slips out of the collar she's still attached to the harness. And beware the oppositional reflex. If she pulls backwards to get out of her collar, follow her backwards. The more you pull the more she will pull. Give her line and she won't have anything to pull against.
> 
> Honestly it sounds like you could use some training help. Have you considered hiring a trainer?


She's learnt now to lay down when a dog approaches and if they show no interest she won't get up. It's only when they're off lead and start running around Her trying to get her to play that she tries to wriggle free. If I see the dog first she won't slip out as I'm able to tell her in advance. It's more so if a dog comes running from behind she first runs forward then ducks and slips out all in one swift move. She seems to be in between sizes right now and the one she uses at the moment is tightened all the way and it's just about big enough to slip out of. Anything smaller and she's panting the whole time we walk.


----------



## Michael Edwards (Mar 26, 2020)

Nonnie said:


> I have a similar collar issue with my dog. He doesnt back out, but his neck is thicker than his head, so could do easily.
> 
> I use one of these: https://www.k9sport.co.uk/product-page/zero-dc-blizzard-collar
> 
> I dont like the chain half checks personally.


That's similar to martingale collar?


----------



## Michael Edwards (Mar 26, 2020)

Linda Weasel said:


> Agree about the Martingale (half check) collar. That's one with a chain section that tightens if the dog pulls on it. Properly adjusted to size will only become smaller if pulled.
> I had put one on my dog when I first had him as he freaked out/ pulled back at things I wasn't able to predict, and the collar couldn't slip over his head.


The other time she slipped out is when a bus came which was completely unexpected. I wasn't walking her and it was late at night and a bus came and she freaked out and slipped out of her collar and ran down the road. Luckily it's a quiet road and no cars were around at the time.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Michael Edwards said:


> She's learnt now to lay down when a dog approaches and if they show no interest she won't get up. It's only when they're off lead and start running around Her trying to get her to play that she tries to wriggle free. If I see the dog first she won't slip out as I'm able to tell her in advance. It's more so if a dog comes running from behind she first runs forward then ducks and slips out all in one swift move. She seems to be in between sizes right now and the one she uses at the moment is tightened all the way and it's just about big enough to slip out of. Anything smaller and she's panting the whole time we walk.


She sounds like Loki if you can get a well fitting harness she should be able to run normally in it.


----------



## Michael Edwards (Mar 26, 2020)

mrs phas said:


> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/will-my-dogs-head-crack.114786/


I've read this thread but I was wondering if some dog's heads mature later than others as someone on Facebook has a dog which is the same mix of breeds as mine but it's a male and his dogs head has already started to mature/widen.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Michael Edwards said:


> The other time she slipped out is when a bus came which was completely unexpected. I wasn't walking her and it was late at night and a bus came and she freaked out and slipped out of her collar and ran down the road. Luckily it's a quiet road and no cars were around at the time.


In that case I think either a half check adjusted so it it pretty tight if she pulls it tight or a harness as well as back up. Or a slip lead as a back up. Does not sound very safe with the collar she is wearing..


----------



## Michael Edwards (Mar 26, 2020)

Boxer123 said:


> She sounds like Loki if you can get a well fitting harness she should be able to run normally in it.


What brand of harness do you use? Sorry I can't find any better pictures


----------



## Michael Edwards (Mar 26, 2020)

Blitz said:


> In that case I think either a half check adjusted so it it pretty tight if she pulls it tight or a harness as well as back up. Or a slip lead as a back up. Does not sound very safe with the collar she is wearing..


I'll have a look online for some.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I have a perfect fit and it does what it says on the tin, fits perfectly. They are expensive but Sox has had his for four years. This is the best photo I could find front and back. It does depend on what suits your dog.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Michael Edwards said:


> That's similar to martingale collar?


Yes. Its a limited slip. I prefer them myself. Less bulk.


----------

